# angeln mit 150



## ads0702 (12. Januar 2007)

habe mit meinem krieger beim angeln ein problem, bin auf 150, müßte also befördert werden, war auch schon bei 5 angellehrern, aber keiner tut was, was ist da los?
weitersteigen tue ich so ja auch nicht, ich kann angeln, wo und was ich will, nix passiert.
woran liegt das?
oder wo finde ich einen angellehrer, der mich befördert?


----------



## Duath (12. Januar 2007)

ads0702 schrieb:


> oder wo finde ich einen angellehrer, der mich befördert?


Frag einen Angel-Lehrer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Normalfall müssten die dir sagen, wo du den nächsten Lehrer (oder das Buch dafür) finden kannst.


----------



## Patricko (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo.

Ich habe im AH ein Buch für Angelexperte gefunden als ich Angelskill 125 hatte.

Jetzt kann ich bis 225 skillen.

HAt mich 2g gekostet.


----------



## Rheinita (12. Januar 2007)

Das Buch gibt es in Booty Bay ... sorry, in Beutebucht zu kaufen ... und es kostet da latürnich keine 2 G :-)


----------



## Patricko (12. Januar 2007)

Rheinita schrieb:


> Das Buch gibt es in Booty Bay ... sorry, in Beutebucht zu kaufen ... und es kostet da latürnich keine 2 G :-)




Nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Egal^^

Habs im Ah gekauft weil ich net wusste das man es in BB kaufen kann^^

Bin eben faul *schäm*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Magic (12. Januar 2007)

Wenn du dann über 225 hinaus willst musste zu "Nat Pagle", der gibt dir ein nice Quest das du machen musst, dann bringt er dir das fachmännische Angeln bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er ist in den "Düstermarschen" --> Nat Pagle


----------



## ads0702 (13. Januar 2007)

danke für eure antworten, denke mal, dasselbe gilt dann auch fürs kochen, oder?
da hab ich nun nämlich dasselbe probelm.

mist nur, das ich in den städten, wo es di bücher fürs angeln gibt, noch nicht war, grummel.

weiß jemand , wos das buch dann fürs kochen gibt?


----------



## stephan576 (15. Januar 2007)

also dazu hätte ich auch noch eine Frage. Habe das Angeln nun auch schon seit längerem auf 150. Habe schon das Buch "Der Barsch und Du" im Bankfach liegen, welches ich allerdings erst ab Stufe 20 benutzen kann. Bin aber erst Stufe 19. (Habe das Buch schon seit Stufe 17). Gibts in der Beutebucht auch ein Buch was ich schon eher als Stufe 20 benutzen kann?


----------



## Squishee (15. Januar 2007)

ads0702 schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten, denke mal, dasselbe gilt dann auch fürs kochen, oder?
> da hab ich nun nämlich dasselbe probelm.
> 
> mist nur, das ich in den städten, wo es di bücher fürs angeln gibt, noch nicht war, grummel.
> ...




Dafür gibts in Gadgetzan ne Quest.



stephan576 schrieb:


> also dazu hätte ich auch noch eine Frage. Habe das Angeln nun auch schon seit längerem auf 150. Habe schon das Buch "Der Barsch und Du" im Bankfach liegen, welches ich allerdings erst ab Stufe 20 benutzen kann. Bin aber erst Stufe 19. (Habe das Buch schon seit Stufe 17). Gibts in der Beutebucht auch ein Buch was ich schon eher als Stufe 20 benutzen kann?



Nein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Interstate (22. Juni 2007)

Für Kochen ab Meister kann man in Desolace in Schattenflucht das Meisterbuch bei so nem Typen aufm Turm kaufen.

Greetings


----------



## Len (22. Juni 2007)

Und für die Allianz gibts das Kochbuch in Ashenvale\Eschental bei ner anmutigen Baumschmuserin zu kaufen :>


----------



## EaA_Sarick (27. April 2008)

Das Kochbuch (225) gibts auch als Ende von ner Quest in Tanaris...

Man braucht nur 40 Alteraclochkäse (zB aus Trias Käse in SW)
10 Rieseneier (Tanaris)
10 scharfe Muschelfleisch

Alles zusammen (mit Dropglück) in 30 Minuten fertig.

Und das Angelbuch (225) aus BB kostet grade mal 1 Gold

Bis denne, Euer Sarick


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2008)

EaA_Sarick schrieb:


> Bis denne, Euer Sarick


Ne bloß nicht! Wer solche Beiträge wieder ausgräbt... Wie wäre es mal mit lesen vor dem Posten?


----------



## infinty (30. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ne bloß nicht! Wer solche Beiträge wieder ausgräbt... Wie wäre es mal mit lesen vor dem Posten?




sage mal, hast du grad nen problem? deine beiträge hier im forem, wenns aus papier wäre müst man kein toiletten papier mehr kaufen.


----------

